# March results?!



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Where are the results for the march contest? I really wana see the results and there is no link.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I know? I tried it but it linked to February instead... I'm sure the administrator will fix it soon though .


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Ya i hope i entered and wana see the results


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey did this happen to anyone else, I entered March but all of a sudden it says I'm entered in April's contest instead?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

There has been a LOT of problems with the contest lately.

When the admin posts the results Akjadestar, then it'll allow you to submit a new pic (=


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Ya at the home page right it says your in the april contest


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure it will be taken care of.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

O wel ya i hope so haha


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just give it some time


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

this happens at the end of each contest the results should show in the next day or so


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah it always happens, I hope they fix it tonight I am excited to see who won and if I got any votes.


----------

